# Exploring contemporary composers: Let’s do it.



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

General rules, subject to midcourse corrections:

1. Composers to be considered must have produced significant work in the past thirty years.

2. Members can propose such composers: One composer, one vote per day per member in this thread. When a composer gets three votes, he/she will get a new discussion thread. The thread manager will maintain the voting list here.

3. When 24 hours passes with no more posts on the discussion list for that composer, the next composer from the nomination list (on this thread, which will be ongoing) will get a new and separate discussion thread. Previous threads will remain open for continued discussion, if any.

Unless somebody else wants to manage this, I will. Shall we begin?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Discussion for "Exploring Contemporary Composers"


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if you've seen this thread where we are preparing to do essentially the same thing. We will select contemporary composers and then discuss each composer one at a time for 2-3 weeks or so. We have proposed to sequentially discuss the composers in the same thread. I think having the 2 projects run at the same time could dilute interest or time spent in both. We'd love to have you join that discussion.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes I saw it but grew impatient. If you want to develop that discussion farther, I'll be happy to withdraw this one!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I guess I'm not sure what you mean. We are letting people nominate composers so we have a list. So far we have about 8 or so. From that list we will select our first few composers. Our hope is to have the project extend for a long time so we discuss many composers. I don't think it will take long to start our main discussion area (but I guess long is subjective).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Urk. I didn't realize you already had nominations! Mea culpa! Please delete this thread!!!


----------

